# Small disaster



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh WOW! NOT a pretty sight. Sorry that happened. The ground became soft? I have been amazed at some of the hive stands that are constructed and the photos here on Beesource. Some beekeepers have to use something like that because of ants or other pests. They might work on a VERY firm/solid base like cement foundation or blocks. The hives are colorful anyway!


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea 18 days of rain in a row turned the ground to mush.There was no real damage even the supers of cut comb were in fine shape.I hate to admit this but the same thing happened in 2 other yards. Well we were going to put them all on pallets for winter anyway......so its just one less thing to do in the fall.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Jon, what I see in this picture are good strong hives obviously manged by a proficient beekeeper! The rest is just one more of those unique experiances in the world of beekeeping. I respect the guys that can share their mistakes with us to learn from, says alot about the character of the person.

PS_ Looks like your about to have huge golden rod bloom.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

House painter must have VERY strong back to lift those hive bodies full of honey!! 
Nice hives. I'm sure they will be fine.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pictures, sorry to read about your hardship.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Leaning towers of 'Beesas',............fell over!

"I respect the guys that can share their mistakes with us to learn from, says alot about the character of the person".--Joel.

Well said.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

That's why I love pallets and cinder blocks


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I like making the box part of your stand, but prefer to putting the corners onto cinder blocks. That way I get the support but also the drop/clearance underneath the hives.

Breaking the boxes apart to put them all back up is not fun. 

Nice strong hives.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

May I suggest 4x4 legs? Looks like the end-nailing into the front-to-rear supports may have been a weak point.

However, even the best carpentry would not have solved the mushy ground + gravity issue.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice hives, nice pics. With all that weight on 4 points I doubt if even a 4x4 would stay level. Probably need a 2x8x36" baseboard or blocks, thanks for sharing,great looking hives!


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

look at all that GREEN! nothing but dry, dry brown here.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

a few scrap 2X4's to build a hive stand: FREE

Nuc Hives: $75.00 ea

Bee equipment : $750.00

A photo of what a good flow looks like: PRICELESS

Seriously hope this worked out to the good. thanks for sharing the photos
makes it easier for me to load my cinder blocks when moving the hives


----------

